# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Gustave Courbet

## E=mc²

*Gustave Courbet*

Nese ky zoteria ketu ju duket i turbulluar, i imagjinoni fytyrat e atyre qe e kane pare per te paren here telajon ne te majte? Nje film porno? Jo, Gustave Courbet, piktori revolucionar, qe njeqind vjet me pare u katapultua ne te ardhmen e historise se artit duket se eshte duke thirrur me sa ka ne koke zoteria me duar ne floke ne pikturen e vitit 1843, I deshperuari e piktorit Jean Desire Gustave Courbet, qe miqte e quanin thjesht Courbet. Magjepsja e personazhit, sipas te gjitha gjasave, e vete artistit, mund te jete provokuar nga te veshtruarit e nje tjeter pikture: Origjina e botes, e vitit 1866, ku pjeset intime te nje zonje jane nxjerre mire, por me se miri ama, ne drite. Tabloja ishte porositur te Courbet-ja nga nje koleksionist turk. Meqenese asokohe revistat pornografike nuk ishin te perhapura, ishin piktoret ata qe i furnizonin te pasionuarit e seksit me imazhe qe u pershtateshin te gjitha shijeve. Ndonje maskilist i thekur mund te tallej me titullin e piktures dhe te sugjeronte ndonje me realist, te tipit Origjina e te gjitha problemeve. Realist Gustave Courbet ishte qe ishte, aq sa pikerisht ai, ne vitin 1848 lancoi levizjen e re artistike te Realizmit, apo me mire te themi nje art pa shume xhingla - mingla dhe romantizma.

*Ne barrikadat e Komunes*

Nese ende sot origjina e botes, ne shikim te pare te le keshtu paksa te tronditur, pale pastaj cpershtypje mund te linte ne fillim te Teteqindes. Duke i paraprire gjithe asaj cdo te ndodhte ne kohet tona, Courbet e perdorte skandalin si nje instrument per te promovuar pikturen e tij. Por megjithate, ndryshe nga bashkekohesit tane, piktori i madh francez i refuzonte me percmim te gjitha llojet e nderimeve zyrtare, duke rrezikuar edhe pushkatimin mbi barrikadat e Komunes se Parisit, gjate qeverisjes se shkurter socialiste te vitit 1871.
I lindur ne nje familje te pasur ne qytezen Ornans ne vitin 1819, ai mberriti ne Paris me 1839-en, duke shkuar me banim ne Quartier Latin, ne mode qe atehere deri tani, edhe pse cmimi i qirave ishte i ndryshem. Bashkekohes i shkrimtarit te madh Viktor Hygo, atij te Te mjereve dhe i Karl Marksit, atij te Kapitalit, ashtu si cdo socialist qe donte te respektohej, ai kishte lene ti rritej nje mjeker e madhe. Mbi krye ishte nje udheheqes si Napoleoni III, qe vlente shume me pak sesa Napoleoni i vertete, ai i pari. Dhe, sa i takon marredhenieve me kete njeri politik, mund te thuhet se ishin nje lloj raporti i perhershem dashuri  urrejtje. Por edhe ai, si cdo njeri i pushtetit, duke mos dashur tia dije se cmendonin intelektualet per te, perpara pikturave te Courbet-se, ai bente shakaxhiun. Thuhet se duke pare format e bollshme te nje prej Te lagurave te famshme, perandori i dha nje fshikullime me kamxhik telajos. Gjithsesi, Courbet-ja e kishte mjaft per zemer per te pohuar lirine e vet dhe mungesen e vartesise nga pushteti dhe nga rregullat. Per ta deshmuar kete, bashke me miqte e tij socialiste, shkoi ne Place Vendome dhe u rrek te rrezonte obeliskun. E futen per disa jave ne burg, ku u kufizua vetem me vizatimin e natyrave te vdekura. Kur disa vjet me vone donin qe ti ngarkonin shpenzimet per rikonstruksionin e kolones, ai vendosi te emigronte ne Zvicer, ku ne moshen 58-vjecare, per shkak te problemeve ne melci, vdiq diten e fundit te vitit 1877.

*Ato corape te shkurtra heroike*

Courbet-ja qe nje lloj Caravaggio-je i koheve moderne: rebel ne jete dhe i jashtezakonshem ne artin e tij. Nese anglezi Turner paraqiste ne telajo energjite e natyres dhe Monnet-ja me vizatimet e tij impresioniste peshen e lehte te drites, Courbet-ja ne skenat e tij te gjalla rrefente peshen e botes. Ne nje nga kryeveprat e tij me te famshme, Funeral ne Ornans, nje telajo me nje gjatesi me shume se gjashte metra, mjeshtri francez tregon me nje spontanitet brutal varrimin e nje te afermi te tij. Nje episod ky i parendesishem per Historine, por trondites, pikerisht per kete mungese te heroizimit per boten e artit te asaj kohe, kur artistet thirreshin per te pikturuar simbole dhe heronj e jo gjysmecorape te panjohura.
Courbe-ja as qe do tia dije fare per heronjte e simbolet dhe vijon i qete ne rrugen e vet. Kishte perparesine qe te mund ta pikturonte nje kuader ne dy ore e ta shiste pastaj per me teper se 15 mije franga, qe me kursin e atehershem kane qene me te vertete shume. Realiteti, thoshte ai, mund te pikturohet edhe pa e njohur apo pa e pare fare. Realiteti jemi ne! Dhe, sigurisht, nuk mund ti themi qe e kishte gabim. Courbet-ja punonte ne nje shoqeri qe ishte ne vlim e siper, ku ererat e socializmit, te votimit te pergjithshem dhe te liberalizimit kishin nisur te frynin gjithe vrull mbi furnelen e Historise. Piktori rrefen mbi telajo ne menyre direkte jo historine me H te madhe, por ate qe si ndonje turre leshi shthurte perpara syve te tij dite pas dite. Ne te njejten kohe, shkrimtare, si: Balzac-u, Zola-ja, Flaubert-i, Dickens-i apo Dostoevskij-i bejne te njejten gje ne fletet e romaneve te tyre. Arti i vertete, letersi apo pikture qofte, nuk shket asnjehere butesisht, por i kafshon fort gjerat dhe njerezit, duke i perziere mire e mire. Edhe dashuria perfshihet nga ethet e modernizimit qe eshte duke perparuar, duke u bere me fizike dhe me sensuale si ne fjale, ashtu dhe ne veprime.

*Nje studio  stacion*

Eshte mese e dukshme qe Courbet-se femrat i pelqejne se tepermi. I pelqejne kaq shume sa, ndonjehere, ne ndonje ballo me maska, sic i rrefen ai te atit ne nje leter, ai maskohej si grua per tu tallur me miqte. I turpshem ai nuk ishte. Kjo kuptohet fare mire nga kryevepra e tij gjigante, e varrosur mes mermereve te perzishem te Gae Aulenti-t ne Musee dOrsay ne Paris, qe quhet Studioja e piktorit (1855), ku artisti ka si qellim te pikturoje nje peizazh, nderkohe qe prane tij, nje femije, nje mace dhe e perhershmja femer e radhes e zhveshur, e shikojne gjithe admirim. Studioja e tij, megjithate, nuk eshte atelieja e vjeter pariziene, qe po merrte rrepiren mes cative te Parisit, por perkundrazi -  ngjan me nje hapesire te godinave luksoze, qe kemi trasheguar nga shekulli i kaluar.
Realist i madh, por dhe materialist mjaft i mire, me kalimin e viteve dhe shisheve te veres, Corbet-ja nisi te perqafonte natyren njerezore dhe ate te natyres me nje pasion dhe shije qe sa vinte e rriteshin. Peizazhet sa vijne e trupezohen, kurse trupat behen sa vjen e me malore. Telajo te tilla si Te fjeturit apo Gra me papagaj ne vitin 1866, lene fare pak dyshime: shqisat jane duke fituar betejen me idete. Pesha e botes behet gjithmone e me shume peshe e trupit. Revolucionin e ndjek restaurimi dhe me pas riperteritja. Kafshimin e tigrit Gustave Courbet-ja e alternon me gogesimat e luanit. Artist jashte serie, civil i madh, madje teper i madh, nje Orson Welles i piktures, Corbet duket se ka i ka hapur portat e se ardhmes historise se artit. Kushdo qe mund te kete provuar te mbylle pas vetes, duhet ta kete kuptuar qe ka qene shkallmuar.

----------


## E=mc²



----------


## klaus fisher

Flm Paeon per temen e sjellur

----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------

